# How to wire amp



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

I have just purchased a JBL 600.1 amp for my '98 200sx, but i have no idea how to wire it so it will work. I would like to do it my self and im sure i could figure it out if someone could tell how to wire it. I know there is supposed to be a remote wire, ground wire, and power wire, and i know that the gauge of wire should be pretty thick (4awg-10awg), thats about all i know. Thanks alot your help.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

power wire goes from the battery + to the +12V terminal on the amp, and you want an inline fuse within about 1-2 feet of the battery. You want 4ga for this wire

ground wire goes from the ground terminal on the amp to the chassis of the car, you want a good, solid connection to the chassis, many people use the seatbelt bolts and that seems to work well, you just need to shave off all the paint in that area. You want 4ga

remote wire goes from the remote output on the headunit to the remote terminal on the amp. If you don't have an aftermarket headunit than you can splice into the switched 12V wire behind the headunit, but you would need a multimeter or a wiring diagram to find which one it is. You want 16-20ga for this wire

rcas go from the rca output on the headunit to the rca input on the amp, pretty simple

Speaker wire should be 10-16ga and just goes from the speaker terminals on the amp to the speaker.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

ok, i think that sums it up. thanks alot man for your help.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

since i hook the amp + wire directly to the battery, should i wire in a toggle so the amp wont be running all the time. And what size fuse should i use??


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

ryan7o7 said:


> since i hook the amp + wire directly to the battery, should i wire in a toggle so the amp wont be running all the time.


that's what your remote wire is for. the remote wire runs from the deck to the amp to tell the amp to turn on.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

easier solution than using a multimeter for your remote would be to find a switched power source in your fuse box. switched= power source that turns on and off with the key.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

no, the easiest way is to look in your head units owners manual, find the remote turn on wire, and splice into it.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

aite, just ordered wiring kit, soon as i get the wire i'll hook it up, thanks for the help


----------

